# Pink infection on nose



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd get him to the vet ASAP. That looks nasty to me.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Debles said:


> I'd get him to the vet ASAP. That looks nasty to me.


Ditto. That doesn't look good.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It could be a bug bite, it might also be a burn. Has the dog been near a hot BBQ grill?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> It could be a bug bite, it might also be a burn. Has the dog been near a hot BBQ grill?



OWWWWW! Hope that's not it!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Yup, definitely get him to a vet before it gets even worse and becomes infected (if it isn't already).


----------



## maximilan (Aug 31, 2008)

No. He hasn't been near BBQ. It just appeared overnight.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Get him in to be seen asap. That looks really painful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Max, I hope it is nothing serious and he is ok. Please get him to the vet to get it checked out. And please let us know what he says. Good luck!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I take him to the vet, that don't look very good.
Let us know what he says!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That looks like a histiocytoma. Google it, and you'll see that they're normally self correcting, which takes about three months. However, there is a malignant form of this, so a needle aspirate at the vet's office is in order. If it popped up overnight, doesn't seem to bother your dog, my guess is histiocytoma.


----------



## maximilan (Aug 31, 2008)

Max saw the doctor today. She prescribed him antibiotics for 2 weeks. We have to wait and see if it works on the infection. She couldn't tell what the cause of infection was.


----------



## maximilan (Aug 31, 2008)

Here I am again, for some updates and photos.
This one is Max in 9/2010


----------



## maximilan (Aug 31, 2008)

..and here is Max today. He is 7 and half years old.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful. I guess the infection healed on his nose then.


----------

